# Few questions :-/



## LRP (Aug 30, 2008)

Since having a cloud of blue smoke come out of my exhaust the engine has come out to trace the fault, while its out the carsgoing through some changes going on a diet for one !
First question
I have a hicas lock out fitted whats involved with removing all the hicas pump etc under the drivers rear wing?
Next question what kind of power can be produced from a pair of N1's? and how much would they cost to be rebuilt?? 
 Engine bolt torques, head bolts etc 
cheers for reading anyhelp would be great cheers leighton


----------



## LRP (Aug 30, 2008)

What nobody????


----------



## mifn21 (Mar 19, 2007)

Use the search function mate, you find all the answers to your questions 

Theres different types of N1 turbos too, R32 were the largest I think


----------

